# Where do you fish when the steelhead creeks are blown out?



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

I like to keep a line wet year round. Winter means running up to conny or Ashtabula to get my ohio chrome fix. But where do you go when the water just isn't right or don't feel like waking up earlier on your day off then You would if you were working? Just got a hard water pole for Christmas but I have never went and would want some guidence for my first time out. Hit the mahoning river and mosquito creek regularly wondering if there are any winter hotspots out there that I haven't discovered yet.


----------



## gildor (Oct 12, 2008)

I fish on the blown out creek. High water steelhead are still in the river, but closer to the shoreline where the water is softer.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Feeder creeks go down and are fishable faster just have to try some and find where the fish like to congregate


----------



## reconfishing (Jan 15, 2014)

believe it or not, I have fished the marinas and public dock areas in conneaut and caught some steelhead. the size is not as good as the creeks, but they are there. the biggest drawback is the weather, windy days are brutal. I use my 9 foot steelhead rod with flouro line. small float and minifoo with maggots. smelt take it too, good little fried treats!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

reconfishing said:


> believe it or not, *I have fished the marinas and public dock areas in conneaut and caught some steelhead*. the size is not as good as the creeks, but they are there. the biggest drawback is the weather, windy days are brutal. I use my 9 foot steelhead rod with flouro line. small float and minifoo with maggots. *smelt take it too, good little fried treats*!



lol,,, recon, & Welcome!
PLEASE let us know the next time you successfully make this WORK!?
Pics are nice too!
Thanks

Quote CrappieCowboy15
"conny or Ashtabula to get my ohio chrome fix"
"Hit the mahoning river and mosquito creek regularly wondering if there are any winter hotspots out there that I haven't discovered yet." 

Hi CC15
We do the 'steel' thing too,,, same problem. So WE go South,,,, about an hour. Tons of spots to explore.
If 'we' only knew where 'bouts you lived, & how far you want to travel.
Do you fish Pa?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Hit the grand river off vroomen road. Thier is a creek that runs up to I believe 90 that has a cool waterfall. The bottom is shale. It will be fishable before the main river is. Have had the best luck running a three way swivel rig in the creses in the shale. The steelhead hold in these creses. Its worth the walk to just see the waterfall below the freeway. There is a decent pool there you can try drifting jig n maggots under a float. Its skinny water so use your waders sparingly to avoid spooking fish. The water will be very clear due to the bottom. Someone feel free to chime in with the name of the creek.


----------



## Flingnsting1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Indian creek I believe.. I've even pulled browns there


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

This is why I just watch from the fence. There's no fun in saying, where should I fish when the lake is frozen and the creeks suck, so you come up with a little somthing and post it. Slow post nothing really stirring, couple days later got some good information, then you get the post with no real pertinent information that comes off very smug. Who is "we", it's OHIO game fishing, and if I'm posting in NE ohio thread, mention waters in NE ohio. Chances are I'm in northeast ohio. Go grease your reel!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I kill them at this secret spot. They stack up there when it is blown out. The chords are...oh no my phone is dyin

lund 1775 pro v se


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

BigDaddy300 said:


> I kill them at this secret spot. They stack up there when it is blown out. The chords are...oh no my phone is dyin
> 
> lund 1775 pro v se



Gotcha' covered.... 41 24'37.61"N 82 48'26.57"W 



Seriously though, as others have said the smaller creeks will fish before the bigger water. Check out tribs of tribs, and even smaller creeks that go directly into the lake. PA is always an option too as those creeks clear really fast.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Flingnsting1 said:


> Indian creek I believe.. I've even pulled browns there


isn,t that trib. called payne creek...indian creek is up by Geneva I,m pretty sure..


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Just a suggestion


----------



## Flingnsting1 (Jan 16, 2014)

snag said:


> isn,t that trib. called payne creek...indian creek is up by Geneva I,m pretty sure..


 It may be .. I'm pretty sure tho it's Indian creek reservation tho.. Windy gravel road to the bridge then a big hill?


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Its Paine creek... Fished it Wednesday with no luck.. My buddy hooked up bought lost it! Just wondering how far up they go? There are a bunch of little falls that I would bet they go up but just wondering? Couple of the falls are 5 ft or so but seems like there is one spot where they could get up? First time fishing there.


----------

